# Fur Identity Crisis



## pagos_fora (Apr 25, 2013)

So I have recently crafted my fursona, however I am having ahard time deciding what to call him. So far my names I have come up with as faras the species goes are:
Â· Horlfbul
Â· Worlorb
Â· Bulhorlf
Â· Wolorb 
Again these are just ideas, it would be nice to have somefeedback. He is a wolf/horse/bovine. The other problem I have is determiningwhat species each animal should be, so again your feedback and suggestionswould be greatly appreciated. thank you. http://www.furaffinity.net/journal/4568774/ the link I provided is his bio if anyone is interested in knowing how he came to be. If I am in the wrong forum, please tell me. :v


----------



## Taralack (Apr 25, 2013)

I always thought mashing names of things to describe a hybrid or a pair was stupid as fuck. Anything more than two and it comes out to something ridiculous sounding, and this is indeed no different.


----------



## pagos_fora (Apr 25, 2013)

I see your point, so then I am stuck at a cross-roads. If I were to choose lets say Bull and wolf hybrid what would you suggest the name be?


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Apr 25, 2013)

Be like me and just make multiple characters with sensible appearances and non-retarded names.


----------



## pagos_fora (Apr 25, 2013)

I get what our saying, but I wanna break away from the monotony and be different. Its hard for me to pick multiple characters, but I see what your saying


----------



## benignBiotic (Apr 25, 2013)

pagos_fora said:


> I see your point, so then I am stuck at a cross-roads. If I were to choose lets say Bull and wolf hybrid what would you suggest the name be?


"Bull-wolf." No need to overcomplicate things.


----------



## pagos_fora (Apr 25, 2013)

That is a really good idea, now are you suggesting the type of hybrid or the name of the hybrid species


----------



## benignBiotic (Apr 25, 2013)

pagos_fora said:


> That is a really good idea, now are you suggesting the type of hybrid or the name of the hybrid species


The name. If it's a horse-wolf mix, just call it a 'horse-wolf'. If I were going with wolf-bull mix I might call it a "Horned wolf." That sounds cool.


----------



## pagos_fora (Apr 25, 2013)

Your suggestion intrigues me. What about "Wolfox" Wolf+ox or "Wolfull" wolf+bull


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Apr 25, 2013)

pagos_fora said:


> I get what our saying, but I wanna break away from the monotony and be different.



It's hilarious you say that, because wierd-as-hell hybrids with ridiculous names and 2edgy4u personalities and 7deep9u backstories in the name of being different are the complete norm in the fandom, a thing that carries into any fandom that makes use of OCs, actually.


----------



## pagos_fora (Apr 25, 2013)

Oh geeze ;_;


----------



## Taralack (Apr 25, 2013)

Gibby said:


> It's hilarious you say that, because wierd-as-hell hybrids with ridiculous names and 2edgy4u personalities and 7deep9u backstories in the name of being different are the complete norm in the fandom, a thing that carries into any fandom that makes use of OCs, actually.


They're so awful it's hilarious.



pagos_fora said:


> I get what our saying, but I wanna break away from the monotony and be different. Its hard for me to pick multiple characters, but I see what your saying


So you're basically saying you want to be a sparkledog.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Apr 25, 2013)

pagos_fora said:


> Oh geeze ;_;



Just think

_Bugs Bunny_

Really simple name, extremely recognisable form, and his design consists of only two main colours. A majority agrees he's an excellent character. Or Homer Simpson, who consists of simple, plain design, and a limited colour palette. And has way more flaws than positive points, and happens to also be a strong character because of that.

Read a few books or articles on character design or something. Less is more, yo.


----------



## pagos_fora (Apr 25, 2013)

So what do you suggest I do? Keep it short and simple?


----------



## pagos_fora (Apr 25, 2013)

Not sure what a sparkledog is, but I am sure its the equivalence of being a nuisance ;_;


----------



## pagos_fora (Apr 25, 2013)

Well I already have the name picked out, but as it happens with m overactive imagination I need a consistent foundation to base my character off of. So what I need to do is get rid of the back story and just focus on the species. Got it.


----------



## Taralack (Apr 25, 2013)

pagos_fora said:


> So what do you suggest I do? Keep it short and simple?



The key to a good character is having a distinct, instantly identifiable silhouette. 
http://characterdesignnotes.blogspot.com.au/2011/03/use-of-silhouettes-in-concept-design.html
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mySsKfhBrlo
If you don't watch the video at the very least read the AAU article, it explains the principle very well and lists some excellent examples. 

And a tip if you absolutely HAVE to mash words together - try saying the resultant word out loud. If it sounds like unintelligible gibberish then I would recommending scrapping it right away. 

And just in case you missed the image I posted below sparkledogs: http://bit.ly/14SvrBG

Also please note that multiposting is bad forum etiquette. If you want to address multiple people, do so in one reply and use the multiquote function.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Apr 25, 2013)

pagos_fora said:


> So what do you suggest I do? Keep it short and simple?



Pretty much. Assume your character is part of some main plot (or a load of little ones, like you'd get with a sitcom) and think about what he'd contribute to that.

For example, there's no reason why you would make a character ~WHO WAS HORRIBLY DISADVANTAGED THROUGHOUT HIS CHILDHOOD~ unless it's actually relevant to his development. Like Oliver Twist or someone similar.

And you wouldn't want a one-dimensional character that doesn't have hope of developing. Is he an asshole? Does he become less of an asshole for any reason? Does he get some kind of comeuppance? What does his assholish behaviour make happen?

Is he good at something? Great for him! But is this skill a contributor to anything? Is it just put in cos you want to make him look special? And what's he bad at?

Is his colour palette a vomiting mess of rainbows? This is good if he's intended to be a giant gay stereotype as some kind of joke, for example. But to have those colours just cos you like them and want him to stand out? Eeehhh... What's wrong with making use of simple contrast, such as giving him some pink or something something else bright and flamboyant?

I could go on all day.


----------



## benignBiotic (Apr 26, 2013)

Gibby said:


> 2edgy4u personalities and 7deep9u backstories


Hilarious and so true. 

Instead of looking for ways to 'stand out' pagos I'd be looking for ways to create the character I want. Take Gibby's advice and think of an imaginary story. Make your character one that you would want to see. And feel free to give him/her some natural flaws. For instance my slothsona is can get moody and is clingy. Perfect, flawless characters are boring. 

P.S: There's no need to post three times in a row like that. You can condense everything into one post or use the Edit function.


----------

